# Happy B-day Payara



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey man hope ya get to spend the day chasing some carp up your way.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

amen..lol..greg..happy birthday dood..i got some sticks and stones for ya..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's one to ya man. Crappy weather up that way today though


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Many happy returns!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks guys,its been good so far  esspecially
since my fish catching juice has returned.


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Greg! I guess you REALLY can't fish the ponds now! Maybe I'll see you one of these weekends. May hit the lakes (Portage) this weekend and thinking about Bass Lakes next weekend. Dave went to Loudonville camping and fishing this weekend. So I'll be going it alone. I'll finish this Smirnoff's here in honor of you birthday!


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks Pat,  ,hope to see you at the WB outing.


----------

